#  ,     8.7
.  :Smilie: 
...
  -1,  -13  .
    ,   ,      9          21    20
 :Wow: 
  !  :Wink:

----------

-13  1 .     :Frown: 
  -13   -      :Wow: 

     ?   :Wow:

----------

?   .     ?  ,   ,   ,     .      -5.     .

----------

> ?


  ?    .   "   ", ,  ,   .   :Smilie: 
   , !!!
 ,     9      :Wow:

----------

,    ,  ,      2011     :Embarrassment:

----------

.     ,   -             . (        )

----------

**,  !!!
 :Smilie:

----------

-13   .

   -,   
--13(  .)
    :    ,   .         :   .

    ?

----------

> -13   ...
>     ?


,  ,      -   ,      250 ,     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANRy

> ...  - <...>   .     ?


,    " ",  2.1 " ".
  .

----------

> ,    " ",  2.1 " ".
>   .


  :Wow: 
  "(   !!!)"
,       ,        :Redface:

----------


## Svetishe

,     -13   ,          9

----------

> ,     -13   ,          9


   -  " "  :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 
   ,   :Redface:

----------

2011     2010 ?
  , ,  2010.    ,    21 ..   1 ,  4  8.
    ?
  !!!

----------

> 2011     2010 ?
>   , ,  2010.    ,    21 ..   1 ,  4  8.
>     ?
>   !!!


,  ,    :yes:

----------


## PetroEtefetle



----------

